# Muzzleloader 2016



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Had a great hunt with family and friends with some success.
Two of my sons tagged out, my 13 year old nephew harvested his first deer and a couple of friends of the family filled their tags as well and I was fortunate to tag out on a decent four point.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done! Looks like a GREAT season!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Great family hunt. A lot of great memories I'm sure!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done, all around! What a great family hunt and more than a pocket full of memories to go around!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome! Love the pics!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a good time

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!

.


----------

